# Crazy puppy ears !



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

I love how the literally flip flop all over the place and will change direction from one minute to the next !


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Fabulous!!! I Can Not Wait for my little LuLu!


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

That made me smile so big! I love this stage of puppyhood - so cute!


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

I miss the floppy ear days? so sad
Maggie didn't have them long


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I want crazy puppy ears!!! I miss having a little puppy and it seems soo many here have them!


----------



## Gunthers_mom (Oct 22, 2012)

My pup Gunther only had one ear that was just a little crooked when I got him (71/2 weeks). Now he is about 10 weeks and both are pretty much straight up. Is this good? There were a couple people saying he might not be full blooded. Just curious if that could be a sign? See pics


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

starburst said:


> I


Lord look at that attitude in them eyes!!! 
Can't wait to hear the stories on this little HellHound haha.....:angryfire:


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Maggies Dad said:


> Lord look at that attitude in them eyes!!!
> Can't wait to hear the stories on this little HellHound haha.....:angryfire:


Ha ha.. I was thinking the same thing. Great pic to add a caption like.. "Take just one more picture of me and...."


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Adorable. Lucky for me Abbis 3 and still has crazy puppy ears.


----------



## showdog90 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

how stinkin adorable is she!!!!!!!!! just beautiful, i could bend down and give her a kiss  although she would probably bite my face off, lol


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

*Ky's ears*

Ky certainly at some days with her ears when she was younger:


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

German shepherds are the cutest dogs on the planet and the EAR PHASES just give so much more to their cuteness!! GOD i love them!! Hero's ears have literally been in everysingle phase possible. My favorite is the midnight walk we go on, he is a little tired and they are floppy and flimsy hahah


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> Ky certainly at some days with her ears when she was younger:



hahahaha , that second picture is priceless !


----------



## Bullet Vom Law (Aug 20, 2012)

Those are very cute pics of your puppy! I did not really care for my GSD's puppy ears when he had them, but now that they are gone, I do kinda miss them!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Soooo cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah yes, doggie drool and sand, a lovely combination!


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## .:Forever:. (Oct 24, 2012)

D'aww. <3 I remember when Whitney's were like that. ;3 Major never really had floppy ears.. he was so grown up! x3


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

So cute!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Gunthers_mom (Oct 22, 2012)

Gunther has basically had his ears straight up for a couple of weeks now, but with lots of wind yesterday, they were both down. Strange to see, but so cute!


----------



## MarshallBennett (Oct 17, 2012)

*Concentrating*

Must concentrate.

Get ear up!!!!


----------

